# Pre-owned Fires for $90.00



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.cowboom.com/deal-of-the-day.cfm?utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=361116&utm_campaign=CJ


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

No fires left it looks like


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Today they have Kindle Keyboards with wifi and 3G NEW for $70 ... now thats a deal !


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ugh! SO tempted


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Sold out. But seriously, get a Touch or Paperwhite.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from here?  Is this all genuine merchandise?  Today is a 4th gen Ipod Touch for $119.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

maries said:


> Has anyone ordered from here? Is this all genuine merchandise? Today is a 4th gen Ipod Touch for $119.


I don't know what storage that is, but the refurbs from apple for the 8gb are $129 with free shipping.

The refurb 32gb ones I ordered for my kids were "new". They shipped from China in a refurb box! Apple does not send things back to china for the refurb, so i'm assuming they were in overstock on them.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod

Oh, but they went up to $149 - and the 32's I went from $179 to $209 - yikes!!!

Anyway, always check the refurb store!!


----------

